# OK, it's true: TiVo has problems



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I realize this is pretty much offtopic for this forum and will probably be moved, but there are many here who will relish me posting such a thing (enjoy it now, it will probably never happen again ). (Edit: it's been moved already)

So last night I was doing some maintenance on the TiVo and I realized we were falling way behind on Jericho: it was recording the fifth episode in a "keep at most 5" Season Pass. (We've been burned too many times recently getting into a show, only to have it cancelled, so we were waiting to see how it went before comitting to it) 

So I decided, about 10 minutes before the episode was over, to bump the SP up to "keep at most 10". I could have done it any time before next week, of course, but I didn't want to forget. I hesitated for a moment, thinking this was risky, but then I thought "No, this is the TiVo, not the R15. You can do things like this without worrying." Honestly, on the R15 I would have waited the 10 minutes (and probably changed the live buffer channel first) before doing such a delicate operation. But I went ahead and changed the SP (I did it from the To Do List, if that made a difference). Guess what: *poof* the in-progress recording was gone.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm...interesting. Figures you'd come up with this right when I finally got my DTivo!

Is your theory that this should be reproduceable if we go in and raise the KAM limit while the Tivo is recording the the nth episode of any KAM n SP?

I can try it on both an SA and a DTivo if that's what I'm hearing you say.

ApK


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, the most restrictive reproduce scenario is:

While recording the nth episode in a "keep at most n" Season Pass, go to the To Do list, select the recording in progress, go to "modify Season Pass", and change keep at most to "keep at most m" (where m>n. Obviously if you change it to m<n, you'd expect something to be deleted, but even then it shouldn't be the recording in progress).

Still open is:
Does it happen if there are fewer than n recordings (including the current one)?
Does it happen if you change it from Season Pass Manager instead of To Do List?
Does it happen if you change it from an upcoming episode instead of the one being recorded?
Does it happen if you change any other Season Pass option (not just keep at most)?



Too bad this got moved already. Hopefully all my R15 friends have found it


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder what the R15 would do if you bumped the limit while it was recording?

On the topic of what my Tivo just did. Mine recorded the Simpons on Monday and Tuesday on my Fox station so much for the Tivo's first run logic. It had been working ok untill Monday.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have only had one problem with my HR10-250. It once removed a show from the season pass list for no reason. But I will say one thing I work that bad boy to death almost every night I record 2 HD shows while watching another. And on top of that I record 3 or 4 HD Football games on sunday. It never misses a beat so I will cut it some slack. 

The sick thing is, I don't even watch all the programming, I just record it because I can. Take that HR20 owners!


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Ryanm86 said:


> I have only had one problem with my HR10-250. It once removed a show from the season pass list for no reason. But I will say one thing I work that bad boy to death almost every night I record 2 HD shows while watching another. And on top of that I record 3 or 4 HD Football games on sunday. It never misses a beat so I will cut it some slack.
> 
> The sick thing is, I don't even watch all the programming, I just record it because I can. Take that HR20 owners!


this is probably a stupid question but how do you record 2 shows and then watch another? does your HR10-250 have more than two tuners? i'd love to do this but can't figure how i'd be able to.


----------



## glen4cindy (Oct 19, 2006)

I know this does not exactly meet your situation because I don't beleive that I did this from the To Do list, but, I changed a Season Pass today that was set to keep 10 to keep ALL during the recording of the 10th episode.

I did this about 10 minutes from the end, and I now have 11 episodes including the one that was recording while I changed the pass.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

BigSey, the third program would be a previously recorded show.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks, bidger. that makes sense. isn't it friday yet?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I wish.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> Hmm...interesting. Figures you'd come up with this right when I finally got my DTivo!
> 
> Is your theory that this should be reproduceable if we go in and raise the KAM limit while the Tivo is recording the the nth episode of any KAM n SP?
> 
> ...


I have had an HR10-250 for 1 1/2 years and I record tons of network stuff all the time. I set my Season Pass to all episodes and have never missed one.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wonder what the R15 would do if you bumped the limit while it was recording?


Tried it. Now my roof leaks and my car won't start.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> I have had an HR10-250 for 1 1/2 years and I record tons of network stuff all the time. I set my Season Pass to all episodes and have never missed one.


I've had my SA series 2 Tivo for over 3 years and it's been near flawless since day one.

I just figured now walters jinxed my new Dtivo.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

BigSey said:


> this is probably a stupid question but how do you record 2 shows and then watch another? does your HR10-250 have more than two tuners? i'd love to do this but can't figure how i'd be able to.


A pre-recorded Hi-Def program, Sorry. So 2 HD shows recording and one pre-recorded hd show being watched.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got a replacement HR10-250 in the mail yesterday, it was 3.1.5f and the new one has the same version, should I unplug the phone line? I have only encountered a few drop-offs over the past year.I have Doldy Digital set-up and don't to loose it, any help? Thx


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't have one single drop-out during the baseball game on Fox OTA last night and I noticed that I recieved an update two days ago. I think they may be trying to correct the problem...at least, i hope so.


----------

